# *Insert Greeting Here*



## PinkFloydian21 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi folks,

Let me start off by saying hello to each of you. I hope that this can be a place where we can get along and share ideas with each other in a friendly environment. It sure would be different from work ;-). 

My name is Matt, and I have been writing for, oh, I guess 7 years or so. Actually, I have been writing for 11 years, but anything before 7 years isn't worth even mentioning. See, I started off in school writing because they "told me to", and it wasn't much fun then. Sure, I'd come up with some interesting ideas, at least to me, but when it was all said and done, I didn't have much of an interest in it. 

Then, one night, I had a strange dream. It seemed like something I should write about. I know now that it wasn't, in fact, it was wretched. I wouldn't even tell my worst enemy the original idea I had. However, when I woke up, I had to start writing. And write I did. (Intentional bad grammar). It became all twisted and changed and turned into something completely different from my dream. What came next was a 90-something page "synopsis" of what would eventually evolve into my full-length, multi-part novel masterpiece. It had humble beginnings, but it was still a piece of... well, you're writers, make up a word. I changed it and reworked it into a better piece of, and one day asked someone, "Does this make sense?" Their response: "No."

That was what I needed. I sat down and started from the very beginning, not holding onto any of my original ideas, except for one character, whom I felt deserved to come to life on paper. I changed her ever so slightly and made a perfect universe for her. I created many background notes, constructing her world from the ground up, not missing out on any details. 

It took almost seven years for it to become what it is now (I started when I was 13 or 14, wow!), but yet I have come to a stop. What is causing my stepping away? First answer, Laziness. Not in the sense of not wanting to do it, I WANT to finish. I'm just too lazy to think of a way to make it continue. I know how it should end, but I'm afraid that if I write it, it has to be final. 

Second, I'm not political. It is a very political novel, and I don't know how to make it believable while still pushing the story forward. "If I say this, how will people react? Would they feel the same in real life that they would in the characters' world? Would the CHARACTERS even believe it?" That is my downfall.

Thirdly, I only have lunch breaks at work to write, and I can't find a quiet, inspirational place to write without being distracted. And when I'm home, my three-month old needs me. How do the professionals do it?

Anyways, I'm hoping that someone will be able to help me out and give me insightful ideas, proof-read, edit, criticize (in a nice, fun way), show me what needs improvement, and just have fun reading the silly story I have created to one day release into the world. I hope that I can do the same for you, though I admit right now that my online time will likely be limited, whereas I haven't got the 'net at my house (or a computer, since I inadvertently killed it :-( ), but I will do my best to help in any way I can. 

In closing, I look forward to talking and sharing with each of you and getting to know you all individually.

Best Regards, and Happy Writing,

Matt, "Author"


----------



## SoNickSays... (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Matt!

Allow me to be the first to Welcome you to WritingForums!

Hope you have a good time here, and I'm sure you'll fit right in!

Nick


----------



## Nickie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello to you, Matt, and very much welcome to Writing Forums!


Nickie


----------



## PinkFloydian21 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. Looking around here, it seems like a very fun place to hang out online.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to WF


----------



## AA (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Matt.


----------



## moderan (Jun 18, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Sam (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Matt.


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello, Matt!  Welcome to the boards!


----------



## PinkFloydian21 (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome.

Hi.

Howdy.

Greetings.

Etc. 

Thanks, everyone, for the warm welcome .


----------



## mi is happy (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, Mat. Your story sounds like mine, except I started my book idea at 10 and it has changed so much over the years it's unrecongnizable incompanrison to the original. 
I guess I'll see you around. Have fun and I'll enjoy talking to you.
-Mi!


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Matt welcome to the WF!


----------

